# Zziplex Bass rod



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

which bass rod are you looking for??


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Zziplex Bass Rod*

I know Frosty has the blanks in stock and Big Dave might have them in stock as well.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Kinnakeettom*

Just a plain power tex bass heavy. I want it to throw 2 to 4 oz spoons with to spanish and stripers. I plan to put a 6500 mag-elite on it. I have a purglas I use for 4 to 6 oz spoons.If you have a better option I would like to hear it....who is Frosty?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*surf Rat*

When you get tired of the bass rod (and you know you will), just call on me, I'll take it off your hands...............Kingfish


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Wayne*

Hi there. How do you like that Primo Synchro? We caught a couple nice Stripers this last run . Wish you could have been there. You should join us the end of march at Oacracoke to try and get a jump on the Drum. We may fish Core banks if they are there first. Did you fish Browns Inlet at North Topsail this fall? I use to catch some big drum there.I swam across that thing one morning.Looking back I must have been nuts.At the time I was in a lot better shape and a lot younger...Now I would have to have a real good reason to do it..My mom lives there and showed me a picture of a big Black bear walking on the beach one winter morning several years ago. I guess that would be a good reason...If he decided to see what people taste like.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Powertex Bass*

Sorry, I assumed you were the same "surf rat" that posts on that board. You can contact Frosty through the Floridasurffishing.net board. I have a Powertex Bass rung with Fuji Lowriders and it is awesome for 2-4oz. There is a post on the main board with a price list for the rods he has in stock. Prices are fairly high right now as the UK pound is kicking the US dollars a$$.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Adidif*

Thanks for the advice. I will contact him.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

pm me if you are interested, have a powertex bass that I'll sell.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*surf rat*

The Primo is aptly named, I love it. Did not make it up for the stripers this year, went to the keys over the holidays. I would really like to get with yall next spring and try the drum. Come on down to Little River and lets hit the pomps after that, about mid April. You run across a full tourney, let me know. You ought to try casting over grass, it gives you more reasons to buy a new rod..........two weight classes.......lots of stuff.......................Kingfish


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Also try Zziplex Primo Lite. It will detect bites very well even with the crushing waves.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Thanks Tom*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Edmund*

The chances of finding one of those here are slim and none. It's hard enough to find a Powertex bass. Do you Know where I can get one?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm from Singapore and we hv very limited stocks for the above mentioned as well. Would you mind to purchase them in Singapore? I think we are left with Phase Taper for the time being.


----------

